# Wed 15 Jan Channel 4 - Finding Mum and Dad



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

'Finding Mum and Dad' - a documentary focusing on adoption activity days will be on Channel 4, Wed 15th January, at 10pm. 


www.channel4.com/programmes/finding-mum-and-dad

Connor and Daniel are brothers. 
For over 12 months, they've been in care, waiting to be adopted. 
But, as sibling boys, aged six and four, they are "hard to place"


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Great, have set to record.
Thanks for posting this.

X


----------



## somedaysoon (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks. Will set record right now!


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

PS.  I can't set up Sky+, that far in advance, so it may be we will all have to remember to set the Sky+, in a few days time  

Looks interesting though, doesn't it  

X


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks Dame Edna its all set up to record x


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

What a idiotic name for a programme, because obviously all adopters are a mum and dad combination!!!


----------

